# Weird spot on tail.



## Marvel (Sep 26, 2015)

Quill has this weird spot on his tail, and I'm wondering if any of you can offer some insight as to why it is there and if it will go away!

All in all, he is a very fuzzy puppy, with a very grey undercoat. But there is a spot on his tail about an inch and a half to two inches long that doesn't seem to have this grey, fuzzy undercoat -- only black wirey hairs. Because of how wirey they are, it looks almost greasy, but doesn't FEEL greasy. Just very rough compared to the rest of his fuzzy self. It is really the only patch anywhere on his body that has this texture and the hairs like this. 

Here is a picture of it:








It doesn't really matter, but I'm curious why he has it and if it might go away as he gets old. Thanks!


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Has he been chewing on his tail or rubbing it on anything?


----------



## Marvel (Sep 26, 2015)

Nope, now chewing or rubbing that I've seen and I'm with him almost 24/7. And it has been this way for at least a few weeks now.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Next time at the vet have your vet look at it. You probably will. I am just covering bases. I would google 'stud tail' or supracaudal gland infection. You will probably get your answer in that search.


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

Tula had a spot on her tail very similar to that. It was her adult coat that had come in, in that spot way before anywhere else on her body. Still have a vet check to rule anything else out.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 26, 2015)

I was wondering if it might be his adult coat.

But we go to the vet in about a week and a half for his third series of shots, so I can have them take a peek at it then. I had never heard of stud tail. Is it possible to be that if he isn't scratching at it and it doesn't actually feel greasy? I wasn't finding a lot of information on it when I did a search, but I'll definitely have the vet look at it to be sure of what it might be.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

I was thinking it looks like his adult coat, as well  Best to check with a vet, but don't worry too much about it if he's not biting at it or indicating that it's bothering him!


----------



## Margot49 (Oct 2, 2015)

Yes, do have the Vet check it. There is something loosely called stud tail. This is often seen in Greyhounds and Whippets, for example. It is an oil gland in the tail.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

This is Ember around 3-4 months old. Look closely at her tail. The dark patch was wirey/rough to the touch and looked kinda greasy up close. It ended up up being nothing but a patch of adult coat that did fill out just fine and get softer. Sometimes puppies do odd things growing up.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Grrr. My post went to moderation for some reason. Ember had a patch on her tail when she was a puppy. It was darker than the rest of her fur and wirey feeling. It was definitely some kind of adult coat thing, as it became her adult color and filled out. It got softer.



^^^ note the funny looking dark spot on the tail.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 26, 2015)

Yeah, like I said, I'll have the vet check it since we're going in anyways in less than a week and a half for his third round of shots.

But I haven't been concerned by it much since he really doesn't care about it at all. I didn't even think it could be something health related since I had never heard of stud tail and it wasn't bothering him. My two thoughts were he caught it in something and it messed up the hair (though what he would have caught it in, I have no clue) or perhaps it was his adult coat, though I wasn't sure if that was possible. Good to hear that IS possible and seems likely!

Guess we'll see what the vet says on the 10th.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I wouldn't be too worried about it unless the dog is itching at it. I mean sure, ask the vet but my bets are on that it is fine. Edited previous post to show Ember's tail.


----------



## Marvel (Sep 26, 2015)

Oh my, it does look almost exactly like Quill's -- same shape, spot, and everything! Good to know it's probably nothing and he won't have an odd tail forever. 

Also, Ember was an adorable puppy!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Marvel said:


> Oh my, it does look almost exactly like Quill's -- same shape, spot, and everything! Good to know it's probably nothing and he won't have an odd tail forever.
> 
> Also, Ember was an adorable puppy!


The weird patch grew and grew until her entire adult coat started coming in. It came in extremely weird and in patches.. but eventually evened all out around 7mo. Her tail turned out perfectly normal and fluffy. She has no issues. 

Thanks! She was such a fluff ball! I keep meaning to tell you how adorable Quill is as well!


----------

